# Angry Argentine Commuters Torch Delay-Plagued Train at Rush Hour



## MrFSS (Sep 5, 2008)

Fed up with morning rush hour delays, angry commuters in Argentina have set a train on fire and pelted it with rocks.

Full story is *HERE*.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Sep 6, 2008)

I know how we'll improve our rail system! LETS NAPALM IT! (There is a fault in this logic somewhere.)


----------

